# Spectrum Channel Unavailable Issue



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey all,

Been using my Tivo's with Spectrum and cable cards for about a year. Things are good, but many times I will swap to a channel and get a message saying a channel is not available please press select (on the tivo remote) to try again. Once I press it it works fine. It is almost like the channel goes to sleep. Does anyone else see something like this and any idea why it happens? I do have a tuning adapter provided by Spectrum that it is attached to for premium channels.

Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thalador said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been using my Tivo's with Spectrum and cable cards for about a year. Things are good, but many times I will swap to a channel and get a message saying a channel is not available please press select (on the tivo remote) to try again. Once I press it it works fine. It is almost like the channel goes to sleep. Does anyone else see something like this and any idea why it happens? I do have a tuning adapter provided by Spectrum that it is attached to for premium channels.
> 
> Thanks!


Does Spectrum use Tuning Adapters in your area?


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

thalador said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been using my Tivo's with Spectrum and cable cards for about a year. Things are good, but many times I will swap to a channel and get a message saying a channel is not available please press select (on the tivo remote) to try again. Once I press it it works fine. It is almost like the channel goes to sleep. Does anyone else see something like this and any idea why it happens? I do have a tuning adapter provided by Spectrum that it is attached to for premium channels.
> 
> Thanks!


I had a big problem with that behavior about two weeks ago, but it has since gone away. My hunch is that it something with Spectrum and SDV, but I'm not sure.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> I had a big problem with that behavior about two weeks ago, but it has since gone away. My hunch is that it something with Spectrum and SDV, but I'm not sure.


Same here. Was having some issues early yesterday. Checked tuning adapter diagnostics and everything looked good. Then, it magically went away a couple of hours later.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thalador said:


> Yes


If you check, you may find that the problem channels are SDV channels, when I had Brighthouse, now Spectrum, I could almost always find several SDV channels with the message, "Temporarily unavailable, please try again later." It was a chronic problem. This was one of the main reasons I switched to Verizon Fios, now Frontier. I never figured out what was the cause.


----------

